# Comment trouver un bon développeur sans risques



## clemm (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis un entrepreneur travaillant actuellement sur un projet intégrant notamment une application iPhone. Je travaille dessus depuis 2 mois maintenant et je souhaiterai savoir si mon application est faisable techniquement et pour quel coût.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner quelques conseils pour trouver un bon développeur (indé ou pas) sans prendre le risque que mon idée soit volée au passage ?

N'hésitez pas à me dire si ma question à besoin d'être précisée.

Merci d'avance pour votre retour !!!

Clément


----------



## Larme (2 Mars 2011)

Tu peux faire signer des clauses 
Après, c'est au CV du développeur qui montrera une expérience et du sérieux...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

C'est bizarre, ça me rappelle vraiment du vécu :mouais:
Pour savoir si ton application est réalisable, demande toi si la technologie dont tu as besoin existe déjà...
Il s'agit d'une application pas encore sur le marché ? De toute façon si  tu ne peux pas le créer toi même, tu seras obligé de le  dévoiler...maintenant si tu es sûr du developpeur que tu choisiras, comme  dit Larme, tu pourras faire signer une clause de confidentialité...


----------



## Céroce (2 Mars 2011)

Je suis moi-même développeur indépendant pour Mac et iOS.

J'ai déjà signé ce genre de clauses et ça ne me pose aucun problème, mais en général, le client demande à plusieurs développeurs&#8230; difficile de savoir d'où pourrait provenir l'éventuelle fuite.

Récemment, un prospect a insisté pour se rencontrer en personne pour être plus en confiance. Il m' a exposé son idée, et je n'ai pas été capable de juger si elle était bonne ou non, parce que je n'exerce pas du tout dans son domaine d'activité. Si j'avais voulu lui voler son idée, non seulement, je ne saurais pas exactement à quels besoin doit répondre le projet final (je ne peux pas concevoir l'application), mais je n'aurais pas non plus accès à la clientèle.

Tout ça pour dire, qu'il faut relativiser. D'ailleurs, l'exécution compte souvent plus que l'idée en elle-même. Le plus difficile est de vendre le produit fini.

P.S.: Je ne sais pas quel mode de vente vous envisagez, mais vendre sur l'AppStore est très rarement rentable.


----------



## hortensia77 (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

je recherche un modèle de clause de confidentialité entre un développeur et l'initiateur d'un projet d'application i phone.

merci de votre aide


----------

